
Show HN: CSS Creatures - bennettfeely
https://bennettfeely.com/csscreatures/
======
gus_massa
Is this automatic or you read the messages and "draw" them?

Are you filtering the messages that you show in the site? Did you get already
some examples of slurs or trolling?

~~~
ASVVVAD
They are done automatically and pretty fast too! Just tweet and refresh the
page

~~~
gus_massa
Someone posted a few tweets to try small variations, and now many of the
examples look very similar.

~~~
ASVVVAD
lol that was me sorry about that xD

------
Sitchle
Haha this is fun. Is it a GPT-3 project?

